# Online reverse flow smoker designer



## eldelay (Jun 7, 2017)

Hi fellas! A while back I found an online tool that allowed me to design an offset smoker and change all dimensions and shape etc.  I cannot for the life of me find that website again. Could anyone please post the link if you are familiar with it? Thank you


----------



## shyzabrau (Jun 7, 2017)

A lot of people use the Feldon calculator: http://www.feldoncentral.com/bbqcalculator2.html

If it is a reverse flow model, I've heard that some of Feldon's calculations are not correct. DaveOmak put up a set of equations to use for reverse flow, but there isn't an automated calculator (that I know of) for these calculations: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/reverse-flow-smoker-how-to-calculate-build-tutorial


----------



## eldelay (Jun 7, 2017)

Thank you so much.


----------



## spdcrazy (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm very new here but this idea of a reverse flow (per google) seems to be the typical way of doing things right? reverse flow is would be like having a hot box connected to my fridge, or a offset box on a off the shelf horizontal cylinder bbq/smoker right?

how can one make things work backwards?

I like the website calcs and the info here in general is amazing. thanks all!


----------



## daveomak (Jul 5, 2017)

Spdcrazy said:


> I'm very new here but this idea of a reverse flow (per google) seems to be the typical way of doing things right? reverse flow is would be like having a hot box connected to my fridge, or a offset box on a off the shelf horizontal cylinder bbq/smoker right?
> 
> *how can one make things work backwards?*
> 
> I like the website calcs and the info here in general is amazing. thanks all!


It's easy when physics takes over..     You add hot air to the top or end of a box, and have the exhaust where you want it, extended with a chimney, and the chimney effect sucks the air that direction.....

The airflow reverses direction for a "typical" reverse flow....













45c47551_Smokecirculatinginasmoker - Copy.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 5, 2017






The air flows downward and out in a "down flow" smoker...













Down Flow Smoker.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 5, 2017






The air flows up tubes, out into a smoker body, and out the exhaust channel...  In a Vertical reverse flow smoker....













Vertical Smoker.3jpg.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 5, 2017


----------

